# Keyboard doesn't work in BIOS



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have a HP DC7100 CMT and I'm trying to reinstall windows.

The problem I have is that, although the keyboard is detected and is OK, it does not work in BIOS so I can't change the boot order. I've tried two different ps2 keyboards, the lights flash once and there is no keyboard error message so I think the keyboard is working but just doesn't work in BIOS.

So far I have tried removing the CMOS battery and using the yellow CMOS button. I have also read that there is sometimes a trusted platform module (TPM) on these boards but I can't see anything like that.

Any ideas?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Try a USB keyboard, might be something with the PS/2 port.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Madcatz said:


> Try a USB keyboard, might be something with the PS/2 port.


Thanks...

Yes I have thought of that but the keyboard works OK in windows so I'm assuming it's something else. I'll give it a try when I can get hold of one but I would have thought the USB was less likely to work in BIOS than the ps2.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

It depends really, I've seen some motherboards prefer a USB, and some prefer a PS/2. But there normally is a setting in the BIOS for keyboards, you just may have to access it with a USB keyboard to change the setting back to default. If that still doesn't work then I would say to do a BIOS update.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Madcatz said:


> It depends really, I've seen some motherboards prefer a USB, and some prefer a PS/2. But there normally is a setting in the BIOS for keyboards, you just may have to access it with a USB keyboard to change the setting back to default. If that still doesn't work then I would say to do a BIOS update.


Ok tried a USB keyboard with no success.

One more detail is that I have 3 options of 'F9 Boot Menu' 'F10 Setup' and 'F12 Network Boot'.

When I select one of these the options disappear and I get whatever I selected hi lighted in the bottom right. So it responds to the keyboard but just will not let me into any of the settings.

This is a PC from a school so I'm wondering if it has been set to not allow anyone to alter the BIOS settings?

Thanks, I will try a BIOS update.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Very interesting. So it works for bios options, but can't access the bios itself...sounds like it may be a corrupted bios. Run the bios update and see if that does it for ya.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Madcatz said:


> Very interesting. So it works for bios options, but can't access the bios itself...sounds like it may be a corrupted bios. Run the bios update and see if that does it for ya.


Yeah...

Just looking for the correct ROMPaq image as it's the only way if I can't get into BIOS.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok I made a ROMPaq CD from the image in the download but it's not taking me into anything useful. The CD just spins up and I get the same screen with BIOS checking the ram and other hardware.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Many keyboards require you to activate "F Lock" for the F keys to be responsive.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Many keyboards require you to activate "F Lock" for the F keys to be responsive.


Thanks...I don't think mine has one.

Also it responds to F9, F10, F12 etc... and displays your choice in the bottom right though it doesn't take you into any of the BIOS settings.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Not doubting you but please take a very careful look for an F Lock key. 
Commonly located around the upper left hand side of the keyboard.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Have looked again and used a few different keyboards but still no joy.

Can't update the BIOS as now that I have taken the battery out it checks the hardware and asks me to press F1 to save settings, which I can't do as it doesn't respond. 

I'm thinking I might get another board for it.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like you will need a new motherboard for it. I've looked around for another way to reset the bios or to fix a corrupted bios for that unit but found nothing.


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

Madcatz said:


> Sounds like you will need a new motherboard for it. I've looked around for another way to reset the bios or to fix a corrupted bios for that unit but found nothing.


Yeah it looks that way. Can't see how I could update the BIOS without using the keyboard at some point. 

I'm going to look for a board/CPU and just use that.

Thanks


----------

